# Aristo U25-B Motor Blocks



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me find replacements for my older version Aristo U25-B motor blocks? I've searched all the usual places vendors, Ebay, etc. but can't find them. They're probably a rare item. If not what would I do to at least replace the wheel sets? Part numbers? Are they easily replaced?

Thanks for any help.

Doc


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

doc 
GardenRail ART 29351: G Scale Aristo-Craft Diesel Power Truck without sideframes. real old, pic.shows end play screws . but if you need on e-bay
not listed under g-scale, Listed in all category


----------

